# GORE Tool jacket sizing, HELP!



## mipi (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi guys! I am looking for a soft jacket for these cold winter rides. I have found a used Gore Tool jacket which is in medium size. Checking Gore's sizing chart it looks like I need a large. My chest measures 39" and my waist 34". It's strange though that on the same chart the arm length is way longer than my arms...
Can you Tool owners help a bit on sizing considering your chest/waist size and jacket's size you have; 
I would appreciate any help as I don't have much time to buy it.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't have the Tool jacket but I own a bunch of other GORE clothes. In every instance for me they run small. I typically wear a L (pants and shirts/jackets) in Sugoi and other brands but XL in anything Gore.


----------



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a Gore Phantom. I am 6 ft, 170 lbs and wear a 34/35 sleeve. I take a large in the Gore, as they do run a bit small.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Only have the GORE BIKE WEAR Windstopper Thermo Long Sleeve Baselayer. Was told by another I ride with to get XL. I'm 5'8" 180 and the XL fits me fine. They run small for sure.


----------



## spooney2 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have the Gore tool jacket and had to go 1 size up to xxl and it is still a little tight. The great thing about the jacket it is so warm that I can get by with a thin long sleeve shirt underneath on really cold days which are 35 degrees and below for me. You won't need to do a lot of layering with jacket.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

The tool is a slim fit. I'd go up a size. Or get one of the comfort fit models and get your actual size.


----------



## mipi (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you guys for all replies. You were so helpful. I will abandon the purchase as it looks it won't fit me and I have to look for a large size (at least). 
It's obvious that I won't have the luxury to return it as it's second hand and the seller is so clear about the size.


----------

